# Solenoid not working



## rammsrt (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello guys,

I have a snow performance stage 2 kit installed on my turbo car. Recently I moved the tank to the back and installed the solenoid upgrade, however, the solenoid does not activate up until the end of the injection curve. That means that even when the pump starts working, no fluid is injected from 4psi (starting point) up to 15psi (upper set point is19psi) because solenoid is closed. 

I measured voltage on the pump while injecting and it goes from around 3 volts at the starting point up to 13volts at the end. 
The pump is brand new (had to replace it) and seems to be injecting fluid properly when bypassing the solenoid.

The only help I got from snow performance tech support was they confirmed the controller is supposed to command 12v duty cycle so I'm not sure how the solenoid is supposed to respond to that signal. If I send 12V straight from the battery, the solenoid fully opens no problem.

Here's a video showing the system work without the solenoid. Can't see the injector there but I can confirm constant fluid is being sprayed.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcL8zxeBSQI


What do you think?? Controller or solenoid?? 

Thank you.


----------

